# Asurion replacement droid 2 cdma?



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

Hello all,
It is no secret that our beloved droid 2 is aging rapidly,luckily we have great devs still working to keep our phones current with the latest in ICS development nearing close to a fully functional ROM. I fear though if something bad should happen to my phone and I am stuck with an asurion claim, what would my replacement be? I would venture a guess that I might not get a droid 2 in return. Anyone out here know for sure what a claim would bring? It is a scary idea to think of a different certified pre owned built prior to the likes of the S3s, nexus's and razrs without the dev support we have all grown accustomed.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

It depends on what they have in stock. At one point (early this year I think?) other posters here reported having D2Gs replaced with D3s. Then I guess they built up an inventory of refurbished D2Gs, because people started receiving those. Anyway, it seems like they try to provide a model similar to the one you had insured.


----------



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

I just got my replacement about a week ago and it was d2g 29. Guy at verizon told me that this is not true about sending similar phones to the one you own because insurance is on this model only.
I got replacement 2 times already.


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

Jabberwockish said:


> It depends on what they have in stock. At one point (early this year I think?) other posters here reported having D2Gs replaced with D3s. Then I guess they built up an inventory of refurbished D2Gs, because people started receiving those. Anyway, it seems like they try to provide a model similar to the one you had insured.


Well this was the rumor I heard which is why I was looking for some conversation about this. I have heard conflicting information especially when it came to Asurion. Besides I was under the impression that verizon had nothing to do with asurion replacements aside from handling the account for their customers.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

slogar25 said:


> Besides I was under the impression that verizon had nothing to do with asurion replacements aside from handling the account for their customers.


This is my understanding. Assurion is who I meant by "they" in my previous post.


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

I gotcha jabberwackish. This is what I was referring.



ad3k said:


> Guy at verizon told me that this is not true about sending similar phones to the one you own because insurance is on this model only.
> I got replacement 2 times already.


Sent from my DROID2


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

According to what I read on vzw's website they will replace the phone with same model or one simular. So it maybe possible some will get d3s and even D4s in the future if there are no D2/D2Gs

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

the D3 is most likely if you don't get a D2 / D2G / R2-D2


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Morlok8k said:


> the D3 is most likely if you don't get a D2 / D2G / R2-D2


Yep, you wont hardly get a 4g device from a D2/G. Also, as of a week ago they had D2G's unfortunately


----------

